
Jony Ive Is Making People Uneasy - mercutio2
http://www.aboveavalon.com/notes/2016/8/25/jony-ive-is-making-people-uneasy
======
jomamaxx
At least 4 things:

1) Apple had iPod and iPhone, 2 massive hits, most companies are lucky to get
one. The hangover will be long.

2) There doesn't seem to be a lot of 'meta' thinking. Watches have been
around. Cars - definitely a big lateral move, but what does the car do that is
special? Is Apple able to make initiatives that are more than the sum of it's
parts?

3) Apple would not exist without tech foundations. Engineers delve into areas
that are boring to designers. Without engineering leadership ... the designers
won't have the building blocks they need.

4) Software. Software at Apple is lagging. So much focus on physicality, and
UX. What about that the fact that my 'Notes' app on Mac is a POS and doesn't
work? It's broken. iTunes is slow and crappy. The UX keeps changing in odd
ways. Weird things happen on my Mac. Are there problems in the foundation?

